# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Rihapet Demonoid.

## BlooD_VenoM

Portali i Demonoid eshte rihapur,dhe rregjistrimet aktualisht jane te hapura,nuk e di per sa kohe do vazhdojne te jene.



```
www.demonoid.ph
```

----------


## Darius

Po pra. Dhe i paskan ruajtur accounts te vjetra. Une akoma e kisha emrin me gjithe password. Vetem se per momentin qenka per ibret me seeds. Mezi gjej 4-5 maksimumi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po sa ta sjellin ne vije.
Une i rihapa te 3 accountet qe kisha  :perqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

Di gjë njeri për "Katz Forum" ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po mesa mbaj mend une a u bene hack te dyja ? Dhe katz.cd dhe katzforums ! 
Pastaj me vone mbaj mend te kem lexuar qe kishte mosmarrveshje mes administratoreve dhe qe atehere u vendos te mbylle(ej)shin perfundimisht.

----------


## Wordless

Gjynah, te ai forum çfarë nuk kam shkarkuar dhe më e bukura ishte se mund t'i shkarkoje me linqe që nuk kishe nevojë për pagesë dhe as për programe të tipit torents

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Epo iken koherat e Rapidshare,megaupload & Co  :perqeshje:

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

mmmmmmmmmm akoma se kane marre veten keta

----------

